# is there a "G60" rotor but with 5x100 pattern?



## spi_in_vegas (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if there's a "G60" rotor, but with a 5x100 drill pattern?

I did my 5 lug conversion by swapping 5 lug hubs into my G60 uprights, new bearings
of course and had to obviously drill my rotors to 5x100 pattern, I wonder if there's
some OEM rotors that VW or Audi used on any car that will save me the hassle of drilling rotors again.
I have searched around but haven't found a thing.
Thanks in advance if anyone knows.


----------



## 84thmpr (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: is there a "G60" rotor but with 5x100 pattern? (spi_in_vegas)*

I believe the VR6 Corrado rears will mount right up but as far as the fronts you'd have to check but I think they will too. Someone correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

The early MKIII Vrs use a 5X100 bolt pattern as well. The front are 11" and rears are 9.8" I believe


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: is there a "G60" rotor but with 5x100 pattern? (spi_in_vegas)*

Use rotors from a Corrado VR6 or early Jetta VR6.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: is there a "G60" rotor but with 5x100 pattern? (germancarnut51)*

up to 95 vr6 brakes were 11"


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: is there a "G60" rotor but with 5x100 pattern? (spi_in_vegas)*

I was under the impression that G60 4-lug rotors and VR6 corrado (and early MKIII) rotors were different offsets/depths. That's why companies like ECS tuning make 4x100 to 5x100 conversion hubs and conversion rotors. So you can bolt on the 5x100 stuff without adding the plus suspension.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...sion/ 
Not 100% sure on this, but i'm about 95% sure.








So simply put, if you want to simply bolt on 5x100 stuff you'd have to use the VR6 calipers and carriers too. Unless you order the ECS rotors that are drilled 5x100 but have the correct 4x100 caliper offset.
WAAAY cheaper just to redrill your existing rotors.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: is there a "G60" rotor but with 5x100 pattern? (G60Driver)*

No, the Corrado G60 11" 4-bolt rotors bolt right onto the MKIII 10.1" 4-bolt hubs. I bolted on Corrado G60 Girling 54 11" calipers and Meyle Corrado 11" 4-bolt rotors to my 97 Jetta GT without any problems at all.
The VR6 rotors are 5-bolt, and if you're converting to 5-bolt, using the VW wheel hubs, THEN you must use the outer cv joint from VR6 axles (with ABA cv axles) BECAUSE the spline count is different between 4-bolt and 5-bolt wheel hubs, AND the cv axles are different lengths between the ABA and VR6 transmissions.
I believe that the 5-bolt conversion wheel hubs allow you to use your ABA cv axles instead of switching to VR6 wheel hubs and having to custom build a set of ABA length cv axles with VR6 outer joints. 
_Modified by germancarnut51 at 11:54 AM 3-26-2010_


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 10:22 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

G60Driver said:


> I was under the impression that G60 4-lug rotors and VR6 corrado (and early MKIII) rotors were different offsets/depths. That's why companies like ECS tuning make 4x100 to 5x100 conversion hubs and conversion rotors. So you can bolt on the 5x100 stuff without adding the plus suspension.
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...sion/
> Not 100% sure on this, but i'm about 95% sure.
> 
> ...


thanks for the link!


----------

